# Tilting vise



## blacksmithden (May 25, 2014)

Hi guys. I just put in an order for one of these 5" tilting vises. I was just wondering if anyone has used one before, and what was your experience. They look like the exact same 5" that Grizzly sells - item number G7066. I'm not expecting miracles of stability and accuracy out of it. The plan is to save myself having to tilt the head on my mill if I need to machine an angle in a small part. Thanks for any reviews/info/tips/tricks/advice guys.


----------



## Don B (May 25, 2014)

I have a friend that has one and he likes it, did you check at Busy Bee for a price comparison? I'm not sure how the quality would compare.


----------



## blacksmithden (May 25, 2014)

Don B said:


> I have a friend that has one and he likes it, did you check at Busy Bee for a price comparison? I'm not sure how the quality would compare.



Busy Bee has a Groz 4" for $375 regular price, on sale for $345 right now.....I got this 5" from Amazon.ca for $258 shipped (plus tax on all those prices of course).

The Groz one looks like the actual vise portion is made a little better, but the tilting portion and base are pretty much the same thing. My line of thinking is that if I need to cut a quick groove in something  or cut of a corner...whatever, and it doesn't have to be really precise, I can use the vise. If I'm doing something that requires some degree of precision, I can still put the work in my 6" vise and tilt the head on the mill. I just hate having to tram in the head again after doing some small cut that didn't really have anything to do with the functionality of a part.


----------



## Don B (May 25, 2014)

blacksmithden said:


> Busy Bee has a Groz 4" for $375 regular price, on sale for $345 right now.....I got this 5" from Amazon.ca for $258 shipped (plus tax on all those prices of course).
> 
> The Groz one looks like the actual vise portion is made a little better, but the tilting portion and base are pretty much the same thing. My line of thinking is that if I need to cut a quick groove in something  or cut of a corner...whatever, and it doesn't have to be really precise, I can use the vise. If I'm doing something that requires some degree of precision, I can still put the work in my 6" vise and tilt the head on the mill. I just hate having to tram in the head again after doing some small cut that didn't really have anything to do with the functionality of a part.



That's a good price then, I see them on sale a Busy Bee but honestly I don't pay much attention, I just use a 3" tool makers vise clamped in a 4" one to produce the angle I want.
Good luck with the vise, I hope it works out for you.)


----------



## stevecmo (May 25, 2014)

You should check out the thread "a simple tilt table".......or something similar.  It is more versatile than a tilt vise, plus gives you an excuse to build another tool.  )


----------



## Andre (May 25, 2014)

stevecmo said:


> You should check out the thread "a simple tilt table".......or something similar.  It is more versatile than a tilt vise, plus gives you an excuse to build another tool.  )



Like my tilting mini pallet. I REALLY wish I had a 3ph motor on my B'port and a reversing drum switch...... driving in and manually turning out is not fun.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=22688


----------



## AlanR (May 25, 2014)

I have two of these tilting tables, the 5x6 and the 8x10 - http://www.shars.com/product_categories/view/4040506/Swivel_Angle_Plates

I got them because I often want a t-slotted surface perpendicular to the mill table. I often leave the milling vise on the table, set up the tilting table next to it and mount a toolmakers vise on the tilt table. Very useful for slitting and working with longer pieces that I need vertical.


----------



## tertiaryjim (May 25, 2014)

About 12 years ago I bought a 5" sine vice from harbor freight. Then about 5 years ago purchased one for my employer through McMasters.
They appear to be the same vice but the one from McMasters was much more expensive.
Even in the states, one wholesale supplier will provide the same product to multiple retailers who sell it with their name on it and a different price.
If ya have a chance to compare before buying you might find the cheap item is the same as the expensive one.


----------



## Andre (May 25, 2014)

tertiaryjim said:


> About 12 years ago I bought a 5" sine vice from harbor freight. Then about 5 years ago purchased one for my employer through McMasters.
> They appear to be the same vice but the one from McMasters was much more expensive.
> Even in the states, one wholesale supplier will provide the same product to multiple retailers who sell it with their name on it and a different price.
> If ya have a chance to compare before buying you might find the cheap item is the same as the expensive one.



Speaking of price jacking...There used to be a universal Grinding fixture on ebay for $99. Shars used to have it for $400!


----------



## Monk (May 27, 2014)

I bought a 3" Wilton a while back (after saving up for a while) and used it to cut the angle I needed on a pair of Triumph motorcycle chain adjusters I made out of stainless steel:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=21980&highlight=stainless+chain+adjusters





The vise is really nice quality (I think I got it for about $335). The three inch was small enough to mount next to my 5 inch milling vise on the Grizzly G1007 I had at the time. Now that I have the Bridgeport I wish I'd have got the 5"


----------



## Andre (May 27, 2014)

Monk said:


> I bought a 3" Wilton a while back......Now that I have the Bridgeport I wish I'd have got the 5"




Can you cheat and make 5" jaws?


----------



## John120/240 (May 27, 2014)

blacksmithden said:


> I can use the vise. If I'm doing something that requires some degree of precision, I can still put the work in my 6" vise and tilt the head on the mill. I just hate having to tram in the head again after doing some small cut that didn't really have anything to do with the functionality of a part.



Have you thought of a sine bar ? Or maybe you could use angle plates. They come in standard angles of 30 *, 45*, 60* & 90*


----------



## stevecmo (May 28, 2014)

Andre said:


> Like my tilting mini pallet. I REALLY wish I had a 3ph motor on my B'port and a reversing drum switch...... driving in and manually turning out is not fun.
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=22688



I was referring to this thread: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=16854


----------



## johnnyc14 (May 28, 2014)

blacksmithden said:


> Hi guys. I just put in an order for one of these 5" tilting vises. I was just wondering if anyone has used one before, and what was your experience. They look like the exact same 5" that Grizzly sells - item number G7066. I'm not expecting miracles of stability and accuracy out of it. The plan is to save myself having to tilt the head on my mill if I need to machine an angle in a small part. Thanks for any reviews/info/tips/tricks/advice guys.


I've looked at that vise on Amazon too. Let us know what it's like when it arrives. I will probably order one too if it looks good.

thanks

John


----------



## Monk (May 28, 2014)

Andre said:


> Can you cheat and make 5" jaws?



I'll bet I could for a lot less than the difference in price for the 5 inch vise! I'm thinking of making a pair out of brass for softer stuff.


----------



## blacksmithden (May 29, 2014)

Monk said:


> I bought a 3" Wilton a while back (after saving up  for a while) and used it to cut the angle I needed on a pair of Triumph  motorcycle chain adjusters I made out of stainless steel:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=21980&highlight=stainless+chain+adjusters
> 
> 
> 
> The vise is really nice quality (I think I got it for about $335). The  three inch was small enough to mount next to my 5 inch milling vise on  the Grizzly G1007 I had at the time. Now that I have the Bridgeport I  wish I'd have got the 5"



Thanks for the reply Monk. I don't expect the one I ordered to be of  the same quality as a Wilton, but it's pretty much the same design. I  just hope it's at least somewhat stable.`




johnnyc14 said:


> I've looked at that vise on Amazon too. Let us know what it's like when it arrives. I will probably order one too if it looks good.
> 
> thanks
> 
> John



Will do John. It's supposed to be here by Friday. If I get the chance, I'll set it up and do some test cuts Friday night. My Mrs has the weekend completely booked by the look of it. If not Friday, Monday night for sure.


----------



## blacksmithden (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Tilting vise - REVIEW*

This is the exact review I left on amazon.ca for this piece of junk.



> The box was partially ripped open on one side, and there was 1 loose  screw and 1 other "nut like thing" wandering around in the bottom.
> 
> Forget  about using a set of parallels in this vise because the machined bed  doesn't extend to the stationary jaw before it drops off. There are huge  flaws in the casting. The tilt arches on the upper portion are so  uneven, you can stand 6 feet away and see that one is only thick enough  to ride on half of it's bed, while the other one covers it's bed  completely.
> 
> Anyone using the word "precision" while referring to  this vise had better watch out that God doesn't strike them down with  lightening. Exceptionally bad Chinese junk. I didn't expect miracles for  this price, but oh my GOD...this thing looks like it was put together  by a kindergarten art class.



I left links to 4 pictures as well, but they edited them out. Here they are for your viewing pleasure. Needless to say, I recommend saving your money and not buying this piece of scrap iron.


----------



## Don B (May 30, 2014)

Thats so unfortunate, but it's great you posted this to let others know...!
Are you able to return it..?


----------

